# Norwegian: Posting this article



## Grefsen

Over on another message board that discusses *den norske fotballjentene* I find myself using a lot of Norwenglish expressions such as "*Tusen takk* for posting this article (to the message board)." 

Since just about everyone who posts in this *norsk fotball forum* can either understand Norwegian or wants to learn Norwegian, I really want to more like to make more of an effort to *skriv **p**å norsk*.  So for starters, how would I write "posting this article" *p**å norsk*?  

*På forh**ånd takk!!*


----------



## Malie

Since the english -ing form does not exist in the same way in Norwegian the best way to say: "*Tusen takk* for posting this article (to the message board)." I can think of at the moment is: "Tusen takk for at du postet denne artikkelen." Or "Tusen takk for at du la ut denne artikkelen" 
Artikkelen is refering to an article like for instance one you`d find in a news paper..Is that what you wanted to say??


----------



## Grefsen

Malie said:


> Since the english -ing form does not exist in the same way in Norwegian the best way to say: "*Tusen takk* for posting this article (to the message board)." *All* I can think of at the moment is: "Tusen takk for at du postet denne artikkelen." Or "Tusen takk for at du la ut denne artikkelen"
> Artikkelen is refering *referring* to an article like for instance one you`d find in a *newspaper*..Is that what you wanted to say??



*Tusen takk igjen for hjelpen Malie.  * 

*Ja, denne artikkelen *is perfect for my example since I am referring to a newspaper article.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> Over on another message board that discusses *den norske fotballjentene* I find myself using a lot of Norwenglish expressions such as "*Tusen takk* for posting this article (to the message board)."


I just came across this thread again while doing a forum search and was wondering if I should have used *"de norske fotballjenten" *for "the Norwegian Women Footballers" instead of *"den norske fotballjenten?"*


----------



## vestfoldlilja

No, no. De is plural and den is singular. De would have been correct to use if it were more than one girl, and then the sentence would continue to be in plural form with *fotballjentene *.


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> No, no. De is plural and den is singular. De would have been correct to use if it were more than one girl, and then the sentence would continue to be in plural form with *fotballjentene *.


*Tusen takk for hjelpen **vestfoldlilja. *

*Beklager men jeg laget en veldig dårlig "typo."* 

When I attempted to copy and paste *fotballjentene *I accidently dropped the final *"e."*


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Bare hyggelig 

Typos are called skrivefeil in Norwegian, and can be made out to be written skriveleif to poke fun at one own spelling mistakes. 

And here's a hope that what comes next makes sense for others than me alone  

It's more correct to say jeg skrev feil/jeg kom i skade for å skrive en skrivefeil/gjøre feil enn "jeg laget en veldig dårlig". 

I know in English made would be a good way to describe this, but in Norwegian laget is not used in the same manner. Laget means that something is psychical made/built or made out to be. 

Jeg gjorde en feil – I made a mistake

Jeg laget en tegning – I made a drawing


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> Bare hyggelig
> 
> Typos are called skrivefeil in Norwegian, and can be made out to be written skriveleif to poke fun at one own spelling mistakes.


*Kult!*  *

Jeg skal prøve å huske dette.   
* 


vestfoldlilja said:


> And here's *a **hope* *hoping* that what comes next makes sense for others *rather *than me alone
> 
> It's more correct to say jeg skrev feil/jeg kom i skade for å skrive en skrivefeil/gjøre feil enn "jeg laget en veldig dårlig".
> 
> I know in English*,* made would be a good way to describe this, but in Norwegian*, *laget is not used in the same manner. Laget means that something is *psychical* *physically* made/built or made out to be.
> 
> Jeg gjorde en feil – I made a mistake
> 
> Jeg laget en tegning – I made a drawing


*Tusen takk for forklaringen.  

Sa kanskje jeg kunne har skrevet **"Beklager, men jeg kom i skade for å skrive** en veldig dårlig **skriveleif*.*" *


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Kult!*  *
> 
> Jeg skal prøve å huske dette.
> *
> *Tusen takk for en forklaringen.
> 
> Sa kanskje jeg kunne har skrevet **"Beklager, men jeg kom i skade for å skrive** en veldig dårlig **skriveleif*.*" *



It sounds odd to use the verb "skrive" when you also use "skrivefeil (leif)". 
You could say: 
"Beklager, men jeg kom i skade for å skrive en feil" (you can't use "dårlig" and the alternative "grov" that normally goes well with "feil" sounds way too serious.)


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Thanks for correcting me Grefsen; I had a feeling some things were a little off. 

I agree with Huffameg about “skrive en skrivefeil”, it does sound odd. Her/his example trumps mine  so I would use that one.


----------

